# Good quality headphones around Rs.1500



## Agni7696 (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm searching for a better quality headphones around Rs.1500, which should've a good bass & high sound quality. Please suggest me....


----------



## tkin (Feb 24, 2012)

Agni7696 said:


> I'm searching for a better quality headphones around Rs.1500, which should've a good bass & high sound quality. Please suggest me....


This: Sennheiser HD-201 HD 201 Precision Headphone 2 Years Manufacturer Warranty | eBay


----------



## gulati.ishank (Feb 24, 2012)

Agni7696 said:


> I'm searching for a better quality headphones around Rs.1500, which should've a good bass & high sound quality. Please suggest me....



Actually i have heard that hd 201 is loww on bass. You should prefer HD202 but it costs around 2k on flipkart. I think you should considered akg k403 , i have recently order it and will tell you more about it when i get my hands on it but it also costs around 2k on flipkart. If you live near delhi you can get it from resonance audio , they are selling it for around Rs.1300.
Other nice option can be Audio technica ATH-T200 and also you can get it under Rs.1500 from pristine note or flipkart.

Flipkart.com: Audio Technica ATH-T200: Headphone

Flipkart.com: JBL AKG K403 Headphone: Headphone


----------

